

Virtualenv-mgr is a tool to manage multiple virtualenvs at once - philippeowagner
https://github.com/arteria/virtualenv-mgr

======
philippeowagner
The key features are:

\- Simply install, uninstall or upgrade specific packages in all virtualenvs
at once.

\- Print statistic, about the usage of packages over all environments.

\- Find/list virtualenvs for further processing, eg. as input for virtualenv-
mgr.

\- Find all envs having a package installed.

